# This Makes No Sense Whatsoever



## ridingtoy (Oct 28, 2013)

Why in the world would you want to just sell the seat off a rare 1930s tricycle that's complete and in decent shape??? It doesn't even appear they are parting it out completely because there are no other parts listed. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-TRO...Structures_US&hash=item58a6b34cbc#ht_54wt_909

I know, this is the same old issue collectors have when someone starts parting out a rare bicycle that's also complete, or even pretty nearly so, just to maximize profits without even giving someone a chance to buy it whole. Still a shame, regardless of whether it's an old adult bike or child's trike. 

EDIT: Double YIKES!!! He's doing the same thing to two old 1930s tricycles: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-JUN...Structures_US&hash=item58a6b39bd0#ht_70wt_909

Though I think he's got the wrong name for the second one. It appears to be an early Velo King before they went to the destinctive pointed, ribbed  head design.

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Oct 28, 2013)

What a shame, Dave. Your trikes are no different then our bikes, they oughtta be kept together, there is no earthly reason to tear off a perfectly good seat from a trike after the two have been together 80 years. Seeing stuff like that is enough to make a grown man cry.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 2, 2013)

Now I see some of the other parts are listed. Guess the seller didn't want to bother with shipping a large riding toy.

Dave


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

Beautiful trike, that's really ashamed.  He's parting a Westfield Corsair bike piece by piece too.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 2, 2013)

Why I'd post an appropriate video pertaining to this sort of wantant tomfoolery, but the last time I did that it caused a big stink and the CABE'r that started the thread was threatened with legal action from the guy that had the ebay listing :eek:

So I guess I had better not do that again.

pap
.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2013)

Cry'n shame!!!!


----------

